# MN Fishing



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone have any places that they are willing to share that are doing well right now as far as walleyes and/or crappies. I haven't been out as of late. Just wondering if any one has any suggestions. or "hot" tips.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Crappies are starting in the deeper water right now. Let me apologize right up front....I'm not going to mention the lake I fished as it's fairly popular already and unfortunately there are some new guys that have been shown some nice spots for walleyes and now they park on top of them early and late EVERY day.

Anyway, I'd go to the larger lakes in the Pelican Rapids to Perham areas, I don't think it really matters which one as long as the current weather front has been around for a couple of days at least. Look for PENCIL REEDS that have deeper water around them. The ideal area is a large area of reeds that fall off to Cabbage weeds. Fish 12-15 feet deep on the edge of the cabbage next to deeper water. On the lakes in our area the bite is often from 5:30 - 8:00 am and then they shut off completely until evening for a short bite. Troll 1/16 oz. white or yellow silver beetle spins with 2" grub tails at the longest, FAST so bait is only down 4-5 feet. And I know it'll be hard but DON'T buy any crappie minnows, you won't need them. We do just as well with just the plastic grub tails. When you get a bite set the hook immediately. Remember to only keep enough for a meal or two and then fish for fun. It's real easy to fish out a year class of crappies on a lake in a year or so.

Something interesting to do with Bluegills. I fished off of our dock one night this weekend...tried for walleyes at night. I used large leeches under a lighted bobber in 3 feet of water. No walleyes but Many nice bluegills. The bite was from 11:30 pm to 12:15 am and then nothing...go figure. Never thought about bluegills in the dark as they usually stop biting at sunset.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Same type of report as crappies were biting well near pencil weeds. I sit out in about 13 ft. and cast a yellow beetle spin up to about three ft and slowly retrieve. When I catch one I toss out a bouy and work both sides to keep on top of the them. Besides crappies you also catch a variety of fish doing this so it is a good time. I found walleyes slow this weekend as shiners just didn't seem to be working. Good luck....


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Welcome back to the forum Eric, it's been awhile.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks, nice to be back!!!!! :beer:


----------

